# Premium Kündigen?



## Bartlomiej (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mein Premium Kündigen? Habe noch zwar den probemonat aber will schonmal die 6 Monate kündigen wollt nciht aber zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was braucvht man genau wie geht es ab per Fax mail usw. alles ist schriftlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braucht man nur e-mail angabe also bartlomiej-h at web.de oder was?


----------



## Bartlomiej (15. Januar 2008)

Habe die frage auch an die premium mail geschickt eine antwort wie ich ein abo künndige toll was will ich damit?

Wo stet den meine kundenummer beim Premium eigentlich? Meinte muss kundennumer usw. an die mail des abo services schcken hmm. Stimmt doch wa snciht oder? Wenn doch wo ist bitte eine kundennummer suche und suche nix. Warum an den abo service habe ich ein abo magazin bestellt oder Premium? Auf der seite die mir der pramium support schickte stet auch nix über den premium account von buffed *g*


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Bartlomiej schrieb:


> Habe die frage auch an die premium mail geschickt eine antwort wie ich ein abo künndige toll was will ich damit?
> 
> Wo stet den meine kundenummer beim Premium eigentlich? Meinte muss kundennumer usw. an die mail des abo services schcken hmm. Stimmt doch wa snciht oder? Wenn doch wo ist bitte eine kundennummer suche und suche nix. Warum an den abo service habe ich ein abo magazin bestellt oder Premium? Auf der seite die mir der pramium support schickte stet auch nix über den premium account von buffed *g*



Wie in der zweiten Email geschrieben, kündigst du den Premium-Account ebenso wie das Abo über den Abo-Service, darum hast du korrekterweise auch die Kontaktdaten erhalten. Die Kündigung erfolgt unter Angabe deiner Daten (Name, Anschrift etc.), die du bei der Eröffnung/Registrierung des Premium-Accounts angegeben hast.


----------



## Deleo (6. Juni 2010)

Wo findet man die Kundenummer ? bei mir brauchen sie die auch ?!


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2010)

Deleo schrieb:


> Wo findet man die Kundenummer ? bei mir brauchen sie die auch ?!




Ernsthaft: Ist das eine Frage oder eine Feststellung, nachdem du dich bereits beim Abo-Service DPV gemeldet hattest? Falls ja, muss ich das wissen, um entsprechend Rückfragen beim Abo-Service einreichen zu können, was das soll, da wir keinerlei Kundennummer-Information kennen, die wir an Euch übermitteln könnten.

Normalerweise reicht die Email-Adresse des Accounts und der Name.


----------

